# Cheapest way to build and support walls.



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

I was thinking of doing a tiny walkthrough Haunt at my Grandmas house this year. It would only be about a 30x10ft structure with halls and 2 rooms. I was wondering the easiest way to build walls. I heard plastic was good but how would you support it? Let me know what you guys think. Thanks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Depends on how many people you think you might have going through it.
If less than 200 you could probably get away with using plastic. I''m not real fond of it, but it can be done.


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah, mabye more, her neighborhood gets really busy at Halloween but, we might just end up doing a front yard setup with props and actors, no walkthrough.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I made cheap walls with cardboard and papermache, and supported them with cardboard carpet tubes. Time consuming but cheap, and the resulting walls insulated sound real well so I could set different moods with sounds in each part of the haunt.

http://johnnyspage.com/walls.htm


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

The walls in my haunted house are probably a little more elaborate than you are willing to build.

We use 2x4's for the structure (like real walls) and then depending on whether we anticipate people throwing themselves against the wall in fear, we use plywood/particle board, or a black plastic table cloth material you can buy in rolls (staple it up)

Works very well... but you have to plan for it... if you get people who are really jumpy/unpredictable and they flail about, they can rip down sections of the plastic walls (making quick repairs and a staple gun necessary).


----------

